# Windows sur Mac sans bootcamp



## DocRunner (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour

J'aimerai savoir si je peux transformer un mac en mac sous windows total, c'est à dire sans bootcamp, et pouvoir l'utiliser 100 % windows, y compris en rajouter une e-gpu reconnue et utilisée par windows (car malheureusement bootcamp ne reconnait pas l'e-gpu). Et le jeu que je veux utiliser n'existe pas sous mac

Merci


----------



## ericse (14 Juin 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> car malheureusement bootcamp ne reconnait pas l'e-gpu


Bonjour,
Ah ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## maxou56 (14 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ah ? Pourquoi ?


Bonjour,


> macOS High Sierra 10.13.4 ou version ultérieure ne prend pas en charge les eGPU sous Windows via Boot Camp








						Utilisation d’un processeur graphique externe avec votre Mac
					

Lorsque vous connectez un processeur graphique externe (également appelé eGPU) à votre Mac compatible Thunderbolt 3 doté de macOS High Sierra 10.13.4 ou version ultérieure, votre ordinateur peut accéder à des ressources de traitement graphique supplémentaires.



					support.apple.com
				






DocRunner a dit:


> y compris en rajouter une e-gpu reconnue et utilisée par windows (car malheureusement bootcamp ne reconnait pas l'e-gpu).


Pour l'eGPU avec Boot Camp il est possible je crois de contourner cette incompatibilité.
Tu peux aller voir sur ce forum spécialisé dans les eGPU:








						eGPU.io - Your Go-to Destination for All Things eGPU
					

The ultimate resource for eGPU users: how-tos, buyer’s guides, external GPU enclosure reviews/comparison, and thousands of user builds.




					egpu.io


----------



## DocRunner (14 Juin 2021)

Justement je connais ce site et il n’y a pas de solution…  peu y arrivent avec des macs ponctuels de telle ou telle année et au prix de bcp de temps 
D’où ma question, coller Windows directement sans bootcamp  


maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxou56 (14 Juin 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> D’où ma question, coller Windows directement sans bootcamp


Installer windows sans boot camp c'est possible voir le sujet sur installer windows sur un disque externe.
Mais je ne vois pas vraiment ce que ça peut changer (pour moi bootcamp c'est juste une assistance, formatage, pilotes... pour installer windows)
Edit:





						Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp
					

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## DocRunner (15 Juin 2021)

Oui ça ne va pas faire utiliser le système matériel du mac comme si c'était un pc ?


----------



## edenpulse (15 Juin 2021)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu penses que Bootcamp fait, mais Bootcamp c'est juste une application qui simplifie le process et va créer la partition pour toi et installer les drivers qui vont bien.
Installer Windows avec ou "sans" bootcamp fonctionne exactement pareil matériellement parlant.


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> Oui ça ne va pas faire utiliser le système matériel du mac comme si c'était un pc ?


L'application Assistant Boot Camp réservera une taille de partition et la formatera en FAT32, puis passera la main à l'installateur de Windows que l'on formatera durant l'installation en NTFS si les conditions requises sont réunies. En fonction de la version d'Assistant Boot Camp qui est lié avec l'année du Mac, ce dernier téléchargera en amont tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires qui seront stockées selon l'année du Mac dans une clé USB ou dans un espace virtuel.

En fin d'installation de Windows, un fichier .exe se lancera automatiquement depuis Windows et ayant pour nom Boot Camp...





...il n'y a pas grand-chose à faire, tout juste attendre la fin de l'installation. Au final, la version de Windows qui sera installée utilisera à 100% tous les composants de la carte mère du Mac utilisé. Si un jeu PC demande une configuration particulière, avant installation il faudra vérifier que le Mac possède bien la configuration minimale demandée pour un PC.


DocRunner a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si je peux transformer un mac en mac sous windows total


Ça ne veut rien dire, si c'est un vieux Mac, tu oublies car matériellement parlant il sera à la rue ! Si tu veux vraiment jouer à des jeux récents, configure et achète un PC en tenant compte du trio puissance processeur, quantité de mémoire et carte graphique.


----------



## gracios (7 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Installer windows sans boot camp c'est possible voir le sujet sur installer windows sur un disque externe.
> Mais je ne vois pas vraiment ce que ça peut changer (pour moi bootcamp c'est juste une assistance, formatage, pilotes... pour installer windows)
> Edit:
> 
> ...


pourquoi pas paralels desktop ou virtual PC


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> pourquoi pas paralels desktop ou virtual PC


Parce que niveau performances graphiques ça n'a rien à voir.
Quant à Virtual PC ça fait bien longtemps qu'il n'existe plus. Peut-être veux tu parler de Virtual Box


----------



## gracios (7 Décembre 2021)

oui virtual box , désolé


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> pourquoi pas paralels desktop ou virtual PC


Il serait souhaitable que tu lises le message spécifique que j'ai créé. Le seul logiciel possible pour installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB 3.0 est bien VirtualBox. Si tu lis le logiciel, on leurre macOS en lui faisant croire que l'on va installer une machine virtuelle, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Avec ce tutoriel, on installera une version complète de Windows qui utilisera à 100 % le matériel interne de la carte mère d'un Mac.


----------



## gracios (7 Décembre 2021)

moi j'ai installé PD directement sur mon disque dur de mon Imac


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> moi j'ai installé PD directement sur mon disque dur de mon Imac


Et alors ? Ta version de Windows dans une machine virtuelle créée par Parallels Desktop est entièrement en émulation et à aucun moment le matériel de la carte mère n'est utilisé. Et répondre dans ce message n'a pas de sens. Non, on peut pas installer une version de Windows sans Assistant Boot Camp. Ce que l'on fait par logiciel en utilisant Parallels Desktop, WMware et VirtuelBox n'est que de l'émulation à 100 %.


----------



## gracios (7 Décembre 2021)

oui surement mais déjà installé boot camp et je trouvais çà très ennuyant d'avoir à fermer à chaque fois le mac pour ouvrire windows


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> oui surement mais déjà installé boot camp et je trouvais çà très ennuyant d'avoir à fermer à chaque fois le mac pour ouvrire windows


Si tu lisais le PREMIER message de ce fil, tu verrais que @DocRunner veut un Mac avec UNIQUEMENT Windows et pas de MacOS.


----------

